# How to carry things on road bike



## skives19 (Jan 17, 2015)

When you guys go on your ride what do you use to carry your keys, phone and other things you may need?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Tools, spare tube and patch kit, etc., are in a small bag under the seat (stays on the bike at all times). Phone, food and other stuff you might want to access more often go in jersey pockets. If I need to bring a key when on a recreational ride, I just bring the house key, not the whole ring.

On my commute, when I carry more stuff than on a recreational ride, (phone, wallet, keys, spare glasses, etc.) I use a fanny pack, which I find more comfortable on the bike than anything on my shoulders. If I have more to carry on a given day, the commuter bike has a rack, on which I can strap stuff or hang panniers.

But for the usual fun ride with a minimal load, jersey pockets plus the little seat bag are what I prefer.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Saddle bag for all bike repair items.
Phone goes in jersey pocket.
I made a copy of my car key to a generic one without the giant black housing. It stays in my saddle bag and keys get locked in the car.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

To answer your question, most commonly, a saddle bag.

Here's my 'essentials' list. It changes some depending on the type, location and duration of rides, but will give you a general idea of what you might want to bring along:

Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
Tire levers
Spare tube(s)
Patch kit
Piece of old tube or 1$ bill to use as a 'boot'
Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 inflator
2-3 12-16g unthreaded carts (I get the 12g's by the box at Walmart)
Multitool w/ chain breaker
Mini-pump (if you don't trust CO2 alone) - I do.

Not essential, but nice to have:
Road ID
Rag/ paper towels
Latex gloves
Waterless soap (Gojo, or similar)
A second tube, if it'll fit

Optional:
Mini-pump
Lights

I would strongly recommend a Road ID bracelet. Their basic model (Wrist ID Sport) will do. Also, a floor pump, but keep that home. 

Two more things. 1) A computer with cadence function. Wired or wireless, depending on preferences/ budget. FWIW, I like Cateyes. 2) Camelbak Podium insulated bottles. I think there's both a chill (20-21 oz.) and big (24-25 oz.) version.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Get some heavy sandwich bags and put your electronics in that in your jersey, keeps them dry when your sweating. I keep my canisters/air unit in my jersey, as I am always changing bikes and don't want to have to buy 5 units.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

under the seat saddle bag for tire tools and tube...jersey pockets for everything else...the exception is that when I am going to be on a long ride and am expecting important work related calls I have a phone mount that I put on my handlebar...sometimes I can not hear the phone ring in my jersey pocket if in heavy traffic or wind.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Like most people I store the pump, tube, tools etc on the bike.

I put the phone and keys in a jersey pocket. Clothes and food also go in jersey pockets.
I don't bother to put the phone in a bag. I used to work for a cell phone company and had lots of phones. It turns out that at least for me that if sweat kills them it takes at least a couple years. I've only had one die and don't know for sure that it was sweat that did it. YMMV of course.

Don't tie your jacket around your waist or the seat post. If it get sucked into your rear wheel you're going down hard.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a velcro attached pouch for wallet, phone, and keys. It's easy to detach and take with you on a lunch break.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

When I'm out on a "ride" (i.e the weekend) with the gang, everything goes in my jersey pockets. I genuinely dislike underseat bags. Aesthetically, they are a disaster. When viewed from the rear, one is reminded of a male bulldog. 

LEFT POCKET: cleat covers, house key, Clif Shot or other small snack.

CENTER POCKET: Crank Bros. mini-tool, tube, glueless patches (ARRRRGH!), Wipperman Campy 10 speed link, Mini pump. 15mm wrench if I am on one of the fixies. All of this (except pump) is in a plastic baggie.

RIGHT POCKET: old flip phone, driver's license, Health Insurance ID card and signed statement authorizing treatment, $10 for snacks and coffee. All of this (except for driver's license) is in a plastic baggie.

Road ID on my wrist, with my contact and medical information. Yes, it comes in handy.l

That's it.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

We ought to emphasize that when we say jersey pockets, it means we're putting the stuff into the pockets that are at the bottom of the back of the jersey. The location is by far the most comfortable place to store 'em. And soon you'll be able to access those pockets while riding...just like a pro.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Tools, spare tube and patch kit, etc., are in a small bag under the seat (stays on the bike at all times). Phone, food and other stuff you might want to access more often go in jersey pockets. If I need to bring a key when on a recreational ride, I just bring the house key, not the whole ring.
> 
> On my commute, when I carry more stuff than on a recreational ride, (phone, wallet, keys, spare glasses, etc.) I use a fanny pack, which I find more comfortable on the bike than anything on my shoulders. If I have more to carry on a given day, the commuter bike has a rack, on which I can strap stuff or hang panniers.
> 
> But for the usual fun ride with a minimal load, jersey pockets plus the little seat bag are what I prefer.





tlg said:


> Saddle bag for all bike repair items.
> Phone goes in jersey pocket.
> I made a copy of my car key to a generic one without the giant black housing. It stays in my saddle bag and keys get locked in the car.





duriel said:


> Get some heavy sandwich bags and put your electronics in that in your jersey, keeps them dry when your sweating. I keep my canisters/air unit in my jersey, as I am always changing bikes and don't want to have to buy 5 units.


What Duriel said about the sandwich bag. I call it my "ride wallet"

Everything stays dry and it's easy to pull it out and not have to worry about dropping a $20 or something as you pull something else out


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Mapei said:


> We ought to emphasize that when we say jersey pockets, it means we're putting the stuff into the pockets that are at the bottom of the back of the jersey. The location is by far the most comfortable place to store 'em. And soon you'll be able to access those pockets while riding...just like a pro.


Amen, bro. Being handy with snacks and stuff on the fly = jersey pockets.

One confession - there was a time when I would slip packs of energy gel under the elastic leg gripper of my bibs. I'd keep one end of the gel sticking out so I could grab it easily on the fly. 

It.

Looked. 

Goofy. 

So, despite the superior ergonomics, and enhanced on-bike gel access I quietly ended that practice.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Like others - I have a small streamlined under seat bag for tubes, CO2 cartridges and tools, it stays on the bike, Lezyne min-pump is mounted with a water bottle cage, phone and food goes in jersey pockets. The phone first goes into a Loksack iPhone bag - protects it from sweat, rain, or whatever.

I'm thinking about adding a Speed Box to carry the food stuff for longer rides (> 2hrs).


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Gregory Taylor said:


> I genuinely dislike underseat bags. Aesthetically, they are a disaster.


Pity the rest of us, or at least the vast majority of us, who fall under your scornful gaze.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Pity the rest of us, or at least the vast majority of us, who fall under your scornful gaze.


That's cause he's always behind... staring at saddle bags. He needs to get out front so he doesn't see them so much.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

I always keep my stuff in a under seat bag. I used to carry a minipump but now I like those cartridges. Though, luckily, I tend not to get flats 

I also have one of those water bottle carriers. It's designed to store a tires, tools, etc in it. The only problem is if you use it in your water bottle cage, then you have one less water bottle assuming you don't put it in your jersey pocket.

But I try to minimize everything. No reason to being a gigantic ring of keys, only bring what you need.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

tlg said:


> That's cause he's always behind... staring at saddle bags. He needs to get out front so he doesn't seem them so much.


Old adage - _If you're not the lead dog, the view never changes._


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Depends what you need o carry. Check out local bike shops and online searches to find bags and brackets to handle your needs.Here is my set up before a 400 mile, unsupported ride. 4 tubes, a tire, multiple lighting systems with external batteries, 4 water bottles, top tube bag. A change of clothes went into a small backpack and I washed my kit in a hotel room sink. They dry quickly


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Ladies and Gentlemen, I Give You The Scrote-Tote*



Kerry Irons said:


> Pity the rest of us, or at least the vast majority of us, who fall under your scornful gaze.


Scorn? No. Pity? Possibly. But not so much pity that I cannot see the commercial opportunity presented by this unfortunate aesthetic scenario.

Perhaps this is a good time to introduce you to my latest idea for a cycling accessory.

I think that I am on safe ground when I posit that, given a choice, most cyclists would prefer to ride an attractive bike. Something sleek, something stylish, something that is a personal statement. A bike that reflects who we are and, most importantly, who we wish to be to the outside world. A bike that says - either quietly or at the top of one's voice - "This is ME! And I am COOL!" to both neophytes and cognoscenti alike. 

This urge is reflected in the near-universal desire of the average cyclist to personalize their bike. It is a verity of the cycling world - indeed, a major percentage of the bicycle industry is based upon this foible of human nature - that a bicycle will rarely remain very long in the same configuration in which it left the factory. The average cyclist will at some point give in to the urge to _accessorize_; to separate him- or her-self from the pack and do something to make their bike different from the others, to make it more their own. 

Again, we tend to choose accessories or new components out of a desire to not only enhance the function of their bike, but also to add to the look, to make it more of a personal expression of ourselves. 

But for each individual cyclist in the market for a cycling accessory, the decision as to which accessory to choose can be predicted by envisioning a graph which plots the point at which personal taste intersects with aesthetics and good taste. Most cycling products attempt to hit the market that lies at the _upper_ end of the personal taste/pleasing aesthetics curve - the area noted for cleverness, sophistication and pleasing aesthetics. For an accessory-maker this is a safe plan; one can presume that the average cyclist appreciates high functionality and clean design.

Yet there is a sizable and hitherto underserved portion of the market represented by the _lower_ end of the scale, where personal taste intersects (ahem) somewhat farther down the curve of good taste. 

I'm talking about the place on the graph where the idea of an "anatomically correct" tool bag has a certain appeal. 

In other words, a tool bag _ with balls._ 

For those less-than-discerning cyclists I give you...

Scrote-Tote 

Are you tired of that saggy under seat tool bag hanging under your saddle? The one that merely hints at the fact that it looks like a set of testicles on a flatulent English bull dog? How about a product that allows you to show other cyclists that both you _and your bike_ are loud, proud, and well-endowed? That you're packin' in your bike pants and damn proud of it?

Inspired by those wacky faux-scrotums that adorn pick-up truck trailer hitches across the nation (TruckNutz - The Ultimate Truck Accessory™), Scrote-Tote is cycling's version of a big ol' ball-sack that hangs from your saddle. Sure, its a set of fake testicles for your bike...and that's totally *****in'!...but Scrote-Tote is so much more than that! Crafted from strong-yet-supple flesh toned Lorica, the Scrote Tote also carries your tools and tubes while it shows off your franks and beans. 

And for the cyclist out to show the world that road cyclists aren't a bunch of effeminate pansies on bikes riding around in yoga pants and taking up valuable space out on the road, Scrote-Tote is nothing less than a complete revolution in underseat tool bags. Pushed around by trucks and cars out on the road? Not any more, big fella. There'll be no questions now about who has the biggest balls on the highways and by-ways of our fair land! It will be you _and your bike!_.

Scrote-Tote, the Bag that Makes you Brag (tm)


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

haven't used a seatbag in decades.

all roadside repair items go in a heavy-duty gallon ziploc bag which is carried in a jersey pocket.

cheap, easy to find stuff, don't have to have duplicate repair stuff when riding different bikes, and crap doesn't rattle.

food, keys, phone go in the other available pockets.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Seems to be all about picking the right setup for the ride. 


I run run a frame mounted pump, saddle bag with a tube and multi tool, them keep an ID, credit card , sun sleeves and clif bar in my jersey pocket. As i do longer rides further from reality/home I will reevaluate what I bring with me.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I use all sorts:

- mountain bike I carry nothing or sometimes a small mtn bike backpack
- on my Lynksey winter/gravel bike I have a Moots Ti rack with its modular bag system - far far lighter than a touring rack, but can strap on a jacket and more stuff than a seat bag. pump, tools, food, phone, etc etc
- on my Tarmac I want it to look cleaner. I used to carry a bottle cut off with tools inside. Then I found this wee pitcher at the dollar store and it is much better. contains CO2, spare tube, levers, patch kit. Rest of stuff goes in jersey pockets


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Here's my list:

In my Topeak Aero Wedge seat bag is a Altoids tin box that I made from this idea but altered for my purpose; see: Bicycle Survival Kit ! Inside this is a Indiana State ID card glued to the inside of the lid, then I have keys for house and bike lock, spare button battery for computer, an old patch box with pills for diarrhea, allergy, and pain, another patch box with Park glueless patches, Park Boot patch, 2 bandaids, 2 butterflies, dollar in coin and $44 in bills. Yup it all fits into an Altoids box.

Then inside the bag is a tube of Gorilla Super Glue, small folding pliers, Park MTB3 mini tool, QuikStik, 2 Soma steel core tire levers (the QuikStik and Tire levers are rubbered band together), 8 hand cleaning Towelettes, 4 zip ties, a tube and a tire. The tire is a thin folding ultralight racing tire that is bound tightly flat with rubber bands; and the tube is in a thick plastic bag.

I know all of that sounds like a lot but I'm the kind of person who doesn't want to bother my wife to come get me when I know with the right stuff I can fix just about anything that goes wrong, and because I like to ride 50 miles or so from home I don't want her to drive that far while I wait for an hour, geez in an hour or less I could have an issue fixed and be riding home. I like the challenge of trying to fix stuff myself away from the comforts of a fully equipped tool box at the house.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

tlg said:


> Saddle bag for all bike repair items.
> Phone goes in jersey pocket.
> I made a copy of my car key to a generic one without the giant black housing. It stays in my saddle bag and keys get locked in the car.


That's exactly the way I carry my stuff on my bike. I learned the generic car key trick by watching an old cyclist doing it and I copied my car key the same day.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Gregory Taylor said:


> I genuinely dislike underseat bags. Aesthetically, they are a disaster. When viewed from the rear, one is reminded of a male bulldog.


I don't share that aesthetic reaction to seatbags (and am generally not too concerned with the aesthetics of the bike, anyway), but have you considered that one should be cognizant of the look of the whole package (so to speak)? A bike is not viewed in isolation; bike plus rider is what's on view, and the elimination of the seatbag to give the bike that svelte look means the rider's pleasing figure is disrupted by those giant lumps of stuffed pockets. If I cared how I look, that would concern me.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You can always balance stuff on your head...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> You can always balance stuff on your head...


It only counts if you do it on a bike.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

having multiple bikes makes having seat bags a deal-killer...

not going to transfer a bag from bike to bike or buy redundant sets of bags/tools to equip the fleet.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> having multiple bikes makes having seat bags a deal-killer...
> 
> not going to transfer a bag from bike to bike or buy redundant sets of bags/tools to equip the fleet.


I don't know how many bikes you have. I have three, and 20 or 30 dollars for each to buy a bag and a mini-tool and a spare tube is a pretty insignificant investment for the convenience, IMO. Especially considering what we all invest in this sport (and my bikes aren't especialy costly).

But, YMMV


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> I don't share that aesthetic reaction to seatbags (and am generally not too concerned with the aesthetics of the bike, anyway), but have you considered that one should be cognizant of the look of the whole package (so to speak)? A bike is not viewed in isolation; bike plus rider is what's on view, and the elimination of the seatbag to give the bike that svelte look means the rider's pleasing figure is disrupted by those giant lumps of stuffed pockets. If I cared how I look, that would concern me.


 
I see stuffed pockets as showing that someone is out for the long haul and prepared, so that is a good thing. :thumbsup:


I care about the aesthetics of my bike and make an effort to have it look nice, but I only care what I think of the looks, not anyone else (though the compliments are nice) so it doesn't matter how I or my pockets look. 
For me, as a visual person who likes machines, the aesthetics get me excited about the bike and the more excited the more I want to ride it. 

Besides the looks, I spent money to get the bike fairly light (though not a true weightweenie) so I don't want to weigh it down with tools, etc., especially with it being at the highest point of the bike swinging around like a pendulum. Another minor point is the first thing people (and in particular non bike people) do is pick up the bike to feel what it weighs, so it is nice to not have to explain that there is a pound+ of weight in the bag
So yeah, no nutsack for me

Now I don't care what other people do with their bike, but it is annoying to be behind someone with their loose sack swinging back and fourth, and even more irritating to have to listen to their tools rattling around in the bag. Keep a tight sack! 


That said, I use a Stickypod for my road kit. It goes in and out of your pocket easily, holds a lot and when you do have to use it you throw it on the ground and spread it open so everything is laid out in front of you. No digging through a seat bag, or spilling stuff on the ground, etc. Also being made of water resistant neoprene it keeps everything tight so it doesn't rattle and offers some padding. 
Of course the downside is it is a bit of weight in your pocket, but if you wear a somewhat tight jersey you don't notice it at all after a few minutes. 



I'm always amazed at how many people carry nothing when they are on the bike. :mad2:


.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh screw it, just use one of these.
3 liters of water and lots of room for stuff, stuff and more stuff.


----------



## faulker479 (Jan 12, 2015)

tlg said:


>


That guy trackstands like a boss.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't care about what I look like, I'm riding the bike for exercise not for people to look to see if the bike is aesthetically pleasing or else the bike fashion cops will be called out, I'm not out to win a modeling contest. 

I also don't care a whole lot about the weight of tools I'm carrying since I'm not racing, I would rather have the weight of the tools then to find myself walking home because I didn't have the weight of the tools. 

I don't even wear those gaudy want to wear what the pros wear kits either, that stuff doesn't make me faster it just makes people look at you and either laugh or think you must be a racer which I'm not so no need to pretend like most people do, or what I call drugstore racers. I just wear plain colored no prints jersey's, I don't like bibs, and I don't like the look of my junk bulging out for all to see with those tight lycra shorts, so I wear MTB shorts...of course if I was single and wanted to impress the ladies than maybe I wouldn't mind my junk bulging out.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

froze said:


> I don't care about what I look like, I'm riding the bike for exercise not for people to look to see if the bike is aesthetically pleasing or else the bike fashion cops will be called out, I'm not out to win a modeling contest.
> 
> I don't even wear those gaudy want to wear what the pros wear kits either, that stuff doesn't make me faster *it just makes people look at you and either laugh *or think you must be a racer which I'm not so no need to pretend like most people do, or what I call drugstore racers. I just wear plain colored no prints jersey's, I don't like bibs, and *I don't like the look of my junk bulging out for all to see with those tight lycra shorts*, so I wear MTB shorts...of course if I was single and wanted to impress the ladies than maybe I wouldn't mind my junk bulging out.


Clearly, you DO care about what you look like; you just have difference preferences than some other people. Nothing wrong with that. I wear the tight lycra shorts because they're comfortable. I don't think anybody is looking at my "junk".



> that stuff doesn't make me faster


I'll suggest that it might actually do so, indirectly, if you think about it right. I think when I'm wearing a gaudy jersey (I have a few -- I especially like my old "Z" from Greg Lemond days, and the Italian team jersey from the '96 Atlanta Olympica) and lycra shorts I'll look less like a dork if I at least look like I'm going fast (or trying to) or at least riding with some skill and smoothness and effort. So I ride a little harder, and maybe a little better. I'm sort of kidding, but not entirely.

But it's all a matter of taste, finally. You dress how you want, and I won't criticize you.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

froze said:


> I don't care about what I look like, I'm riding the bike for exercise not for people to look to see if the bike is aesthetically pleasing or else the bike fashion cops will be called out, I'm not out to win a modeling contest.
> 
> I also don't care a whole lot about the weight of tools I'm carrying since I'm not racing, I would rather have the weight of the tools then to find myself walking home because I didn't have the weight of the tools.
> 
> I don't even wear those gaudy want to wear what the pros wear kits either, that stuff doesn't make me faster it just makes people look at you and either laugh or think you must be a racer which I'm not so no need to pretend like most people do, or what I call drugstore racers. I just wear plain colored no prints jersey's, I don't like bibs, and I don't like the look of my junk bulging out for all to see with those tight lycra shorts, *so I wear MTB shorts...o*f course if I was single and wanted to impress the ladies than maybe I wouldn't mind my junk bulging out.


So, how are those mtb shorts at 35+ mph downhill? Catch little air in the leg and get an air enema for free


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

ziscwg said:


> So, how are those mtb shorts at 35+ mph downhill? Catch little air in the leg and get an air enema for free


Yes, I love air enemas, it's so refreshing, especially on very hot days. Actually a MTB short has a lycra liner so the air does go in but not under the liner. 

I like looser fitting clothes when I ride because I learned when I lived in the Mojave Desert of California I was actually cooler with a bit of a looser fit so the air could move under the jersey and cool the skin off and evaporate the sweat faster, it worked far better than my tight fitting jerseys, so all my jerseys I wear now when the temps go over 85 are loose fitting.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

My underseat bag is pretty cool. It mounts with a bracket to the rails and so it sits away from the seat post. Nice as I use the seat post to clamp the bike to my Park Tool work station. Before I had to remove the seat bag each time and occasionally would forget to put it back on.

However 99% of my rides start at my driveway. I have a number of low traffic hilly rides that start here at the house. I do not carry money, wallet, or keys, I do carry my cell phone with a photo of my drivers license in case somebody wants to figure out who the dead guy is.. I do have a minimum flat tire kit in my little bag. I carry a tube, one lever and one CO2 container. I ride Gatorskins 700x25 so a flat tire is a rare occurrence. If I had a bad day and had 2 flat tires then out comes the cell. My wife loves me and will mount a rescue party to the ends of the earth as I would for her. (she goes for hefty walks so no flat tires)

When I go on a ride that starts from my car I will carry some money, license and keys. I can put that in my little pack if I remove the key from the key chain. Also in the car I will have some sweatpants or jeans to slip on and my Birkenstocks and of course water and maybe a snack.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a packrat, so it's a large seat bag for me. I try not to put anything in a jersey pocket that might need to be surgically removed in the event of a crash. 

Sweatband... yes

Multitool... no

But I'm weird like that.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

this used to be all I did (not my pic). Will do it this way again on my vintage race bike. Just need to find a XL silca frame pump


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

BCSaltchucker said:


> this used to be all I did (not my pic). Will do it this way again on my vintage race bike. Just need to find a XL silca frame pump


Try asking these people: Classic Italian Silca Impero Framefit Pumps at Yellow Jersey


----------

